# Thinking of Moving to AD



## orlan (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am a newbie and just after some advice. I have been offered a position in AD. Housing, medical, schooling paid for. Salary 28500. Is this a reasonable package to survive in AD ? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To clarify, that's a salary of AED 28,500 per month PLUS accommodation & all school fees? Provision of medical insurance by an employer is a legal requirement for anyone on an AD visa.

Is the company actually providing the accommodation, or paying an allowance? Need to check that so that any allowance is sufficient (rent is expensive) or that accommodation provided is suitable.

Provided the accommodation issue is clarified you'll manage just fine, although whether that's a good salary for the role you are being offered is an entirely different question. 

Good luck


----------



## orlan (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you. They have said 200,000 thousand but on the oither hand they have their own buildings with housing. It is ADCO. I realise 28500 is sufficient to live, but I was hoping to save on that salary. I have wife and 1 child. So the only things coming out of that would be food and entertainment I guess.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

How much you can save really depends on your lifestyle.  If you go out a lot and buy all expensive imported food then you will have a lot less left over. It is possible to live fairly cheaply (after rent), but everyone is different in their spending habits.
-


----------



## Dracula19148914 (Sep 19, 2010)

orlan said:


> Hello everyone, I am a newbie and just after some advice. I have been offered a position in AD. Housing, medical, schooling paid for. Salary 28500. Is this a reasonable package to survive in AD ? Thanks for any replies.


DUDE life is a lot better in Abu Dhabi...I've been livin there for 6 years.Its beautiful.


----------

